# Mike wins Innovation & Research Award !!!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thought folks may want to know this - after years of research and working with breast cancer patients at no charge, (as he did initially with IBS patients during the research period), Mike has received recognition that I thought I would share ~ Marilyn














Innovation & Research Award Winner: T.L. Recordings LtdInnovation is the name of the game for one Warrington company that has pioneered an emotional recovery package for women with breast cancer.TL Recordings Ltd launched its revolutionary package following in 1998. After five years of in depth marketing research with breast cancer survivors the emotional recovery process was put on to CD format.Marketing of the service began in September 2004 and customers now include NHS hospitals, doctorsâ€™ surgeries and support groups.TL Recordings Ltd also has plans to spread the service to the USA, Australia and Canada through the Internet.Judges were impressed with the detailed marketing research undertaken to establish the validity of an emotional recovery process within a very sensitive area. The product has potential worldwide usage within both the public and private sectors.Managing director, Michael Mahoney, said: â€œI feel overwhelmed and privileged that my work has been recognised in my home town and we are making a difference to people all around the world that are recovering from breast cancer. â€œI am pleased to be making a difference.â€PhotoMichael Mahoney of TL Recordings picks up the Innovation of the Year category awardEdited to fix error.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well done Mike!







I'm so glad you've won this, you deserve it so much for all the work you do to help others.I can't think of anyone who deserves a sainthood more







Keep up the good work!Clair xxp.s. thanks Marilyn if Mike doesnt get opportunity to get on here pass on my congrats to him


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Go mike...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Mike has really been a pioneer in this field and deserves much credit for his hard, and determined work.Congrats!Jeff


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Dear Marilyn,Thank you so much for posting this!! I'm visiting in PA, as I'd told you, but was so glad to drop in and see this.Please give my heartiest congratulations to Mike and profound thanks for who he is and all he does. I agree with a previous post, he is a saint. (If nothing else, the queen should "knight" him!! I understand there may be colon problems at Buckingham Palace!







)In any case, sincerest regards to both of you. What blessings you both are in all you do!!!


----------

